# SAP R/3 --> JDBC -->Oracle



## danielandross (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich sitze gerade an einem Projekt indem ich eine Oracle Datenbank über JDBC von einem SAP R/3 Funktions-Baustein aufrufen muss. Die Strecke dazwischen überbrücke/route ich mit SAP Exchange Infrastructure. Es geht prinzipiell darum die Daten die in R/3 in einem Klassifizierten System vorhanden sind in eine Oracle DB zu verfrachten.

Daher frage ich mich ob jemand nicht ein paar gute Tutorials weiß, in denen JDBC in SAP erklärt wird (Also JDBC in SAP Verwenden).
Gruß
Danielandross

edit: So ich habe jetzt ein Demo Beispiel gefunden das jdbc ansprechen soll:
http://www.sapdb.org/HelloSapDB.java
An der Stelle stürzt die ganze Geschichte ab:
Class.forName("com.sap.dbtech.jdbc.DriverSapDB");
Wahrscheinlich weil ich zu doof bin die treiber zu installieren. Weiß jemand hier wie das am Besten geht? Die Methode: "For JDK 1.2, you can install the driver as an extension by copying sapdbc.jar  to <JAVA Root>/jre/lib/ext." Funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## danielandross (11. Februar 2008)

hm habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden, oder wie kann mir ein Buch über MSQL in Oracle helfen? So wie ich das verstanden habe sind das verschiedene Datenbanktypen


----------



## marbe (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo

ich kenne nur mittels Java auf SAP zugreifen spricht bapis aufrufen. Schau mal hier 
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/sap-bapi.htm


----------



## danielandross (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp. Aber das Problem ist wohl mehr Oracle spezifisch. Also soweit ich das sehe kann bei Exchange Infrastructure eine http oder xml Nachricht "rauskommen". Dann würde ich wohl ne Java Anwendung schreiben, die auf sone Nachricht wartet und dann, die Werte(Die ich mit SAP über XI gesendet habe) in die Datenbank speichert.

Mein aktuelles Problem ist gerade, ob es eine Art freie Testversion von oracle gibt, die man zu Testzwecken probieren kann (also JDBC-> Oracle). Weiß da jemand etwas?

edit:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/xe/htdocs/102xewinsoft.html
Das habe ich gerade eben noch gefunden, aber da muss man sich ja registrieren. Ist das zu empfehlen?

edit2:
Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Weiß hier jemand wie man aus SAP heraus eine JDBC aufrufen kann? Sorry wenn das dafür das falsche unter-forum ist, aber ich denke das passt hier am ehesten rein.


----------

